# Tablesaw=1, Woodworker=0



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Yesterday, I was making a zero-clearance throat plate for my tablesaw. Since the blade, when lowered, only sits 1/16" below the table top, I inserted an old insert without a splitter, carefully aligned the new insert atop the old one, held it down with a piece of 2×4 and began raising the blade. I raised the blade a few turns, turned the saw off, and removed the 2×4 to check my progress. Since the slot was only a couple of inches long, I wanted to raise the blade some more and make it longer. But, instead of either using the piece of 2×4 again or lowering the blade and replacing the old insert with the new one, I decided to simply hold it with my hand.

I'm sure you can guess the results - the insert I was holding immediately kicked back and my hand went into the spinning blade. After six hours in the ER, bleeding profusely, and another six hours in the OR and Recovery, I left the hospital with all fingers still attached, the gaping wound and severed tendon and nerves of my middle finger and the the deep laceration on my index finger repaired. I'm typing this report one-handed because of an instant's lack of attention and a very poor decision. Luckily, I still have all of my fingers and several weeks from now will be able to return to my woodworking hobby!

Please don't let this happen to you!

Jim Crockett


----------



## costelr (May 24, 2008)

A reminder of the need for safety is always a good thing . . . sorry about how this one came about. Living in a rural area like you do, glad you were able to get to aid and save all your pieces! Good luck in your recovery.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim,

Boy!!!! OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sorry to hear of your accident. But glad to here that you didn't loose any fingers and that they were able to get you put back together. When you hear of these accidents you really start to pay attention (hopefully) to what you are doing…. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Bob & Max, this was the intent of my message… to hopefully get everyone to be a little more careful and maybe prevent someone else from going through what I just did!

JC


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Aaaahhh! Everytime I read stuff like this I feel like it's just a matter of time. I'm so glad you didn't post pictures. The description paints a visual and a shudder and that's enough. I always think that Sawstop saw, kind of expensive, is the saw I'll get only after I have to. You know what I mean.

I hope all your digits work well after they heal. Hang in there.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Sawstop Contractor Tablesaw ~ $1800; yesterday's hospital visit - probably well over $10,000!

Now if we could only convince the insurance companies that the would be saving money by giving us the money to buy one!

Jim


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

glad to hear you'll have full recovery.

thanks for sharing and reminding us all that these machines don't care what they are cutting… they just want to cut through…

PS. to make a safe slot for your zero clearance throat plate, do not place the plate ovr the blade and raise it slowly - instead: place your regular plate, position the fence so that it is at the edge of the plate, raise the blade enough to cut the slot, and then run your zero-clearance place and cut a dado all across it - it doesnt have to be 'only' where the blade will be at… this is much safer to make the cut, and if it's not enough - you can repeat with the blade higher - it's a regular dado/non-through cut, and with a push stick/block is quite safe. more over -you'll have a full cut line that goes all the way to the back of the insert and follows the cut line of the blade incase you need to fit a splitter/riving knife into the same kerf.


----------



## TimberMan (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident. I wish you a fast recovery and hope you keep all functionality of your fingers.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang man, yeowwwch! Sorry to hear that happened to you! Glad to hear you're going to make a good recovery! I'll certainly be more careful around my saw from now on… certainly until I get my insurance company to buy me a sawstop!  Godspeed, my friend, I'm pulling for ya! Do keep us posted, will ya?


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel your pain.I have two that were shortened up 10 years ago now.Hang in there,enjoy the pain meds while you have 'em and get back on the saw when they are gone.The first operation I did on the saw after my accident was 5 weeks later cutting 1" wide laminate for edge banding. Oh yeah one thing I suggest is turning the blade from your accident into a clock and hang it on the wall directly behind your saw that way every time you see that clock you'll immediately remeber your accident and think safety.Recover well ,stay positive and be thankful.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

While I'm actually glad you didn't post pics too, (as I'm trying to eat right now), My tag line says it all, and it's a result of carelessness on the table saw, in which I spent all day and most of the night in the ER, having my thumb sewn back together.

I doubt that your hospital visit will be $10,000 BUT, (mine was $1500 2 hospitals, Ambulance ride in order for the 2nd hospital to even consider taking me and 3 follow up visits for "rehab") without insurance sure a Sawstop sounds cheap. Hindsight and all. Common sense tells you not to do certain things, reality doesn't always listen to common sense though.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I am so sorry still you have your fingers…these things happen and after that we say what was I thinking. Thanks for posting it is a reminder for all of us


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jim, I have so sorry to hear about this. The only bright side of this is that by posting this "reminder" you will increase the safety awareness factor for a number of us that will undoubtedly prevent a similar misfortune. I hope you have a speedy recovery and this has just pushed a Sawstop higher on my list.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim, sorry to heaqr about your misfortune. Next time, you should try using the fence to hold down the insert in place while raising the blade through it for the first time.


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

What I have done to make the saw cut in zero clearance inserts is to use a smaller diameter blade instead of the usual 10" diameter blade. Typically, dado blades are ~8" diameter. This smaller size clears the insert and then you can raise the blade, using the fence locked in place (not over the blade) to hold down the insert.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Man I hate to hear this has happened. Hope you have a fast recovery and can get back to making sawdust soon. Take care and heal fast.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

You're in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Icemizer (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope your recovery goes well. I am saving for a sawstop as I read just to many of these on various boards.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish you a speedy recovery.

I have learned from other LJ's about how to do things safely. As a result, I have learned and avoided some dumb mistakes. I must also admit I have made my share of mistakes and hopefully learned from those experiences.

Dalec


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think that we all feel your pain. Many of us have had or narrowly escaped similar experiences. All we can do is learn from them so that hopefully they never repeat.

My ill experience involved my shaper and to this day I have trouble making myself use it. Don't let this happen to you. Get right back in there - make saw dust - a bunch of it as soon as the doc says it is OK.

Good luck with your recovery.

Incidently - Pain Killers and Shop Work do NOT mix well at all.


----------



## buzsaw (Feb 15, 2009)

Just over a year ago I fed the ends of my left forefinger an middle finger to the tablesaw. I haxe push sticks and feather boards but I was just going to make one small cut. OOPS I still have loss of feeling in both and they look a little worse for wear but I still have them. Get well soon and take care.
Mark


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry for your accident. It make you feel like a fool. But, hopefully it will keep us safe.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Yikes! Hope your healing goes well. While recovering I recommend watching the World Baseball Classic.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank God you still have all your digits!!!! and thanks for the reminder!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your painful experience! We all have taken chances and most of us were lucky. Lets all *think more *and need the luck less!


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

->>Yikes! Hope your healing goes well. While recovering I recommend watching the World Baseball Classic.

It may be un-American but to me that sounds about as exciting as watching grass grow! Can't do that here right now, either - still have well over a foot of snow on the ground but it is disappearing quite rapidly,

Jim


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

get well soon. you were lucky. shows us all what can happen with just a second in our lapse of attention. I'll pray for you quick recovery. mike


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I feel for you dude as I did a similar one recently.

good painkillers get you through the first few days.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry about your accident. You have my best wishes for a complete recovery.


----------

